# Signs of winter are coming..



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe the Farmers Almanac is correct they are predicting a snowy november.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

inches in tahoe this past weekend!!! granted it was at 9000 feet, BETTER THAN NOTHING WOOHOO!!!
see the link for a half-stiffie
First Dusting of Snow - 10-04-08 | Porters_Tahoe's Profile | Snowboard.com | Free Online Community


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

*Sunshine has snow!*

Check it out! 
http://www.skibanff.com/conditions/webcams.php[/URL]

Opening in a month!


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

lucky canucks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I turned on the furnace this morning to warm up the house. Loveland and Abasin will probably open for the season before next weekend. It's just getting started now.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

A sure sign winter is coming, the smell in the air this morning.
I can feel it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

My car's windshield was frosted over this morning.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It stopped burning when I pee. What does that have to do with winter coming? I don't know I just thought I would share.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

ThinkFloyd said:


> A sure sign winter is coming, the smell in the air this morning.
> I can feel it.


Yeeah bro. That crisp morning air when I'm rolling into work. One of my boys swears that if you see more roadkill that its gonna be a heavy winter. Something about them running around like crazy trying to get ready for winter. Anybody seeing dead squirrels around?


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i almost killed a squirrel the other day, it was one of those geico squirrels- you know the ones who do the handshakes with their squirrel buddy after they make a car swerve. moral of the story: im feeling good about this winter. from a science standpoint- there arent any sunspots(its actually a record amount of time of absence of them), and generally (although not completely scientifically proven yet) the more sunspots, the warmer the weather here on earth. i hope theres a real correlation, and its cold as shit this year. pray to the snow gods everyone..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

The webcams for A-Basin are finally showing a glaze of white. Summit county basically just caught it's first decent snowfall (6-7") last weekend.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

lopro said:


> Yeeah bro. That crisp morning air when I'm rolling into work. One of my boys swears that if you see more roadkill that its gonna be a heavy winter. Something about them running around like crazy trying to get ready for winter. Anybody seeing dead squirrels around?


hahahahaha most iv seen in years (or at least payed attention to )


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sure sign of an approaching winter:

2 months of rain.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

could see my breathe when i left the dogs out yesterday morning. 38 degrees (F) when i got in the car and a layer of frost on the windshield. Wife said it was 34 when she got to work yestereday. its coming.

whats going to be the first to open in the mid-atlantic? wisp? canaan? snowshoe? i always shoot for my first day out thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah its gettin frosty, right now all the roofs aroudn are covered in a beautiful white frost, all the leaves are changing and my dad's getting the last rides of his motorcycle before it gets too cold
Winter is indeed on its way.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

i can see the signs....its called SNOW :cheeky4:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

No the true sign of winter coming is when my mother starts filling her quota of like 50-60 scattered throughout the yard as decoration.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Another sign that winter is coming is when the Hood's around my neighborhood stop hanging out on the corner, cause it's to cold.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya we had football practice saturday morning 
it was 32 degrees and the ground was white from frost it felt so close to winter


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

The true sign of winter over here is when weather finally gets below the 90s. Hasn't come yet.....


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The mercury has dipped to 3C (37F for you American folk).

High of 13 yesterday.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Central north west is expecting snow for the weekend, lucky bastards


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

copied from loveland website








It's Official! The snowmaking on Catwalk is complete. There is so much snow at the top of Chair 1 we had to bring the snow cat up there to groom it. As the snowmaking continues to make progress downhill, we get closer and closer to an opening day announcement. Looking ahead at the weather forecast we could be receiving some natural snowfall this weekend which would give our snowmakers a well deserved helping hand.


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

It's heading towards t-shirt weather in the Southern Hemisphere, that's my sign that Winter is coming up there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

the high tomorrow is 88 degrees F. no winter here :\ but my snowboard is staring out the window waiting for the trip to CO!:dunno:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## mal67 (Sep 1, 2008)

Montana, Wyoming, Utah and Colorado are suppose to get a pretty good dump this weekend!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

*cables are up and it snowing!*

cables are up and its snowing


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


>


is that sunpeaks?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Yep, it's coming. I had to use the fireplace a few times recently, but sadly this week is really warm by me. In the mid 70s. It sucks. But I'm happy because I heard that this winter it's going to be colder than usual and there will be more snow! I hope the rumor is true. My recent winters barely had any snow, last year I only got about 15 inches and it was pretty warm.

Ugh, you people that already have snow, you're very lucky. I don't get snow until like December. It sucks! Though I do plan on moving somewhere that gets snow much earlier. My winters are too short! *sobs*


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

*jackson hole*



ThinkFloyd said:


> is that sunpeaks?


jackson hole


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

mpdsnowman said:


> And here is another sign Winter is coming:laugh: My mother is telling me I have to switch everything around. Put the lawn mower and stuff away and pull out the snow blower, plastic up the windows, put the grille away, the patio furniture etc....
> 
> Those old ladies dont miss a heartbeat im tellin ya...


Do you still live with your mom :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

lito said:


> jackson hole


nope, actually Sunpeaks


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

i thought he was asking me a question about the pic i posted


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

laz167 said:


> Another sign that winter is coming is when the Hood's around my neighborhood stop hanging out on the corner, cause it's to cold.


Haha yeah thats true. I drive through the ghetto to school, and there is less of hood's on the streets lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

the only thing better then football season is snowboard season. may the white stuff come early and melt late.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

One sign is that my mountain opens tomorrow and won't be closed again until late may/June.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> One sign is that my mountain opens tomorrow and won't be closed again until late may/June.


What Mtn?

Damn, Im jealous. Stil 90 degrees here in SoCal


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow same here in Nor Cal except Tahoe got some snow


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

god what i wouldnt give to just shred the gnar at yawgoo...all 200 vertical feet of it.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

A-Basin opens today lucky bastards


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

07gsxr said:


> What Mtn?
> 
> Damn, Im jealous. Stil 90 degrees here in SoCal


Loveland, Colorado. I'm going today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

-3 this morning


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

frost on the windows of my car this morning made me soooo damn happy i cant wait november 6th when my mountain opens


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

I start zoning out watching Nomads or Focused on Rush HD. Man... they hit some epic lines. I was zoning out on this episode today:

RUSH HD

Trailer doesn't do it justice. The kicker they built was working for the skiers but to much kick for the boarders, some hard bails.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

yup, my bro is gettin pretty pissed that theres a shit load of animals and road kill in the road cuz he just got a new car. but i tell him, thats good that there is a lot, they are hurrying around to get ready for the winter. and i tell al gore, you can shove global warming up your ass. 08-09 winter yo, coming soon.


----------



## gravityhomer (Apr 8, 2008)

Ha, I overcame laziness to finally take my air conditioner out of the window. A true sign of winter.


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

DaveWWWR said:


> yup, my bro is gettin pretty pissed that theres a shit load of animals and road kill in the road cuz he just got a new car. but i tell him, thats good that there is a lot, they are hurrying around to get ready for the winter. and i tell al gore, you can shove global warming up your ass. 08-09 winter yo, coming soon.


hahaha, nooo doubt dude.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

Winter is definitely coming. It's getting way colder at night than usual and it's not as warm in the mornings. I can't wait.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i had mentioned ive been seeing some roadkill when this thread started, but its getting out of hand... atleast one new animal on the way to school every day and maybe some random ones on different roads. saw a fresh raccoon last night, fresh one this morning, shit i saw a fuckin deer on the freeway the other day! i really hope this roadkill=good winter hypothesis is true.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

same here i saw about 3 squirrels on my 3 mile ride to school...if this roadkill=good winter we should be in for a treat


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*yup*

i got frost this morning. well, i've gotten frost other mornings too. it becoming more consistent though, and it is definitely colder than last year, or two years ago even


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

the drum roll is starting


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Jibtastic Rail Jam this Saturday. Not to long until mountains are open for non-pros!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

man. some ppl are already able to snowboard 
i'm jealous


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

We had a first dusting of snow yesterday! W00T!
Can't WAIIIIT!
But it's going back up to 11 on friday... :|
Winters onto the car next week probably. dusting off the crossbars. Checked in my board fits into the bag I acquired recently (although not enough space for my helmet  )...carpet hopping coming up


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok now Im getting PISSED. Just when I thought temps would drop from the 50's and start to get colder here come temps back into the 60's!!!:thumbsdown: And looking at the long term forcast in the first week of November temps will be in the upper 50's even 60's .. I swear if the temp's dont drop and soon im gonna loose it!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

hahah where are you located? north jersey? thats where i am.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep..Dirty jerz..


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

we had snow for about a day and a half, and then it melted.

but i was able to test out my new jacket, so it was alright
yet still, i miss that snow


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

car was completely covered in scrapable frost when i got out of work this morning. haha. snow is on the way.....it's gotta be.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Let us know when you guys get a desent dusting


----------

